# thoughts/ first hand reviews on mavic deemax ultimate wheel sets



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

so i am building a brand new dhr as a welcome home present for myself once this god awful deployment is over and i am in the process of looking at rims. i am going pretty much all out with this build with in reason and the deemax ultimate are at the top of my price range but i have heard are amazing wheels.

what i like
super light weight
no spokes to punch through the rim
years of research and proving have gone into these rims

what i don't like
super light weight(i.e. they have dropped almost 800g off the wheel in less the 2 years)
i have heard spokes are hard to find replacements for quickly
they are a bit narrower then most downhill rims

i guess what i am most worried about is am i going to destroy these rims. i see myself as smooth rider but the rocks up in nor cal are sharp and like to do damage. so are they going to hold up seeing as how they are not cheap. so any input would be awesome but i don't wanna hear they suck and then you don't offer a better option and like i said they are at the top of my price range so i don't wanna see why don't you get blank and blank rim but is costs 2g.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been hammering mine for a year now..Stong and light.I have actually been very surprised how well they have held up with the abuse az and angelfire have to dish out... Love the engagement over previous versions.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

They say that they were able to shave about a pound per wheel by not painting them. Sorry, forgot were I read this, some were on one of the inter-web reveiws. Maybe Pink-bike?

Ive been debating on getting a set myself, what concerns me is the mechanics I've spoken to say they have problems with the free-hub prematually wearing out. I've been trying to find just the Hoops, but no luck. From what I've been told by the LBS, is that when they call Mavic they get put on hold for about an hour every time they have to call them.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

The current Deemax's use the ITS-4 freehub which is a big improvement over the previous version. I currently run both Crossmax's and Deemax's and the hubs are super solid and the wheels pretty bombproof.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

I think the rim itself is a machined out version of the EX823 from looking at the info. Hubs are supposed to have fixed whatever the issue was they had.

I have two sets of wheels with the 823 rims and they have been very solid, so the Ultimates should be pretty solid and a bit lighter.
Mine with Hope Pro II Evo hubs (150mm rear) are at 2200 grams for the pair, I recall, and about $700. The Ultimates are something like 1900 grams? Sell for $999.

All of that may be way off, and I am not going to check to see if my memory is correct.
go-ride.com has a similar build to mine on their site, I used a local shop.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 823's , 06 cira deemax and 11 deemax ultimate...The ultimate is its own rim and has a smaller diameter than a 823 and more than a 721


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, the ultimate is 21mm internally, old deemax is 23mm. I was offered a good deal on the 2011 silver version, I think I'll have to go for it.


----------



## bjereb (Jun 17, 2010)

*My experience with Mavic products*

I have a set of 09 deemax with the ITS-4..... Well, i've been riding them for approx. 18 months and loved them until my freehub starting catching, i took the hub apart to find out the the freehub warped and became oblonged.....this is my second set of Mavics for MTB'ing, first set was Crossmax XL which the rim cracked along 4 spokes. I dont think i'll buying anymore Mavic products, i have kysiliums SL on my road bike that i'm waiting to break.... I've spent $2700 on three sets of mavics in the last 5 years, you'd thinks Mavic would be a little more responsive to customer service....


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Just bought a set of Dee-maxes from Price point, for $1100. (mathed the price from Bikeshop liquidators). Also signed up for Mavics MP3 program for $1. Regular price is usually @ $100, guess Mavic is having an MP# promotion? But definately made out like a bandit. 

FYI, the MP3 program is a 2 yr replacement program from Mavic. In case your develope a flat spot, crack a rim, bust spokes ect. Mavic will replace the broken components, or even the whole wheel if necessary. I've had a few Cross-max repaired and replaced like this, no cost out of my pocket


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Have the ultimates always been 21mm or were they ever 23mm internal like the standard deemax?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the EX 823 wheels laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. Reasonably priced on chainreactioncycles.com and the rear wheel has lasted longer than anything else I've owned. If you're worried about durability go for the 823. They're similar to the Deemax, but should be stronger due to 32 spokes over 28 spokes and they don't use proprietary technology so fixing things on a trip should be easier. My buddy had some Deemax wheels and he blew up the rear on a hard case of a gap jump. That said, it's still probably quite strong since most wheels may have blown up on such a hard case.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

The deemax is a great rim, although that savings in weight seems to be a bit overly optimistic. I could be wrong there, but it seems like it is too good to be true. I am personally a big fan of hope pro 2 hubs and dt swiss fr600 rims. Reasonably light, excellent hubs, and big strong rims


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Why would you doubt the claimed weight on an item which is immensely popular and widely used? It's not as if no one's ever put them on a scale.

Independent verification for the skeptics:

Deemax Ultimate Front 20mm Front Wheel 2010 - Sick Lines Gallery

Deemax Ultimate Rear 12x150 rear wheel 2010 - Sick Lines Gallery

Yes, they are light as fvck.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

genemk said:


> I have the EX 823 wheels laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. Reasonably priced on chainreactioncycles.com and the rear wheel has lasted longer than anything else I've owned. If you're worried about durability go for the 823. They're similar to the Deemax, but should be stronger due to 32 spokes over 28 spokes and they don't use proprietary technology so fixing things on a trip should be easier. My buddy had some Deemax wheels and he blew up the rear on a hard case of a gap jump. That said, it's still probably quite strong since most wheels may have blown up on such a hard case.


Deemax is 32 spokes on the rear.


----------

